# 56 lb Beaver (Castor canadensis)



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

This is an interesting story. Dec.22 I went to check my traps I had out to catch some beaver that Ogden city was having problems with. They had chewed down a lot of trees. I have now pulled 6 beaver out of one hole. On Dec. 22 I had 2 foot traps that had gotten the ties wires twisted together. One of them had a beaver toe in it the other one was missing. Well today I went to check the only trap I have left in the area. It is a 330 conibear. I noticed the wire was untwisted off the trap. I looked and seen a beaver tail in the water. When I lifted the beaver it had my conibear on it and it barely fit over its head. I also noticed it was missing a back toe. After lifting it from the water I see my missing foot trap on its front foot. When I got home I weighed this thing and it was 56 pounds. His upper teeth are worn done to almost nothing.
















Here is a 29 lb beaver next to it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very Nice Castor canadensis.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Glad to see you have good taste when it comes to your truck. Nice license plate as well. Oh yeah, nice beaver. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief!


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

HOLY S***! :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good post of the beav. Reb !!

Quite a haul outa one place isn't it? Just curious, what do you do with them now? Just hang on to the pelts?

How did you ever get that truck in that driveway with all that snow??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

45--I skin them and stretch them. Most the calls I get from the DWR to take care of these happens in the summer. This is the second call in the last month in this general area. This time of year I can make some money on them. I dont get paid for doing it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I see....glad you can make a little something out of the deal...

The 56 pound-er almost looks prehistoric. From the report you gave, he's been around a long time....

Thanks Reb !!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Thats huge. maybe you could stretch it in the round and sell it to one of those people that use razors to carve scenes in the fur. Then they could sell it in Jackson or West Yellerstone.

Are there any ermine running around the Ogden area? I'd sure like to trap one of them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Did ya have to pack it far? I'd a quartered it out!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's one fat fella! :lol:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

¡Qué olor de castor!


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Dude, that thing belongs in a museum.
Get it taxidermied and take it to the University. Gotta be some kind of record, at least in the last 150 years!
Maybe not, but find out!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

What a monster, those big ones are hard on the old foot hold traps, but no match for a conibear.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

If you hold a beaver that size upside down, I bet it won't be your nipple he bites off. :mrgreen:


----------



## muddy (Dec 19, 2007)

> ¡Qué olor de castor!


I dunno what that means but +1!


----------



## longshotx2 (Oct 2, 2007)

thats cool my brother trapped over the winter years ago. i run a muskat line as a kid. something about setting traps and checking them i always liked.


----------

